# 2013 Ohio Muskie Show - Columbus



## MuskieJim

http://www.ohiomuskieshow.com/showsponsors.shtml

Ross puts on an incredible show year after year. If you are new to the sport I would NOT miss this!!!


----------



## Burks

I've already taken the weekend off from work to attend. Only went Saturday last year but learned a ton in just one seminar. Can't wait to attend the entire weekend this year. 


Soooooo many quality vendors and products, it's mind boggling.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Are you guys going to be putting on another lure swap this year?


----------



## TheCream

Is there much information/vendors/distributors there that deal with fly fishing for muskies? Or is it tailored to conventional gear users?


----------



## MuskieJim

Most of the vendors are primarily conventional fisherman, I am not sure if there have been any vendors specifically tailored to fly-fishing at this point.

I do believe there will be another lure swap as well on Saturday night. I will be sure to post an updated flier once I get some information.


----------



## TheCream

MuskieJim said:


> Most of the vendors are primarily conventional fisherman, I am not sure if there have been any vendors specifically tailored to fly-fishing at this point.
> 
> I do believe there will be another lure swap as well on Saturday night. I will be sure to post an updated flier once I get some information.


OK, cool. Thanks for the info. I stumbled onto the Ohio Muskie Show page last week and was curious. It's not that far off and I could probably run up from Athens.


----------



## Fish With Teeth

TheCream said:


> Is there much information/vendors/distributors there that deal with fly fishing for muskies? Or is it tailored to conventional gear users?


I believe there was one booth there last year selling muskie fly fishing gear.


----------



## Fish With Teeth

At the muskie show,the Central Ohio Chapter of Muskies Inc., Chapter 41, will again be raffling off a tackle box stuffed with muskie lures. Many of the lures are one of a kind and unavailable for purchase. This is always a popular event. The money goes to the club to fund things like the state minnow fund. Tickets are usually $1.00 each and you do NOT have to be there to win. The winner will be drawn Sunday at the end of the show.

We will also have information about our club and muskie merchandise ( hats, T-shirts and stuff) to sell. See you there. Stop by our booth.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Can't wait for this. I will have my baits there at the Marshall custom tackle booth. Stop by and say hi


----------



## Legend killer

I will not be attending.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Legend killer said:


> I will not be attending.


I'll be! Just trying to figure out if I want to go all 3 days or not..


----------



## Mason52

I"ll be there. I go every year. Like chatting up members from other clubs. Nice to see all the musky baits, new and old. Always spend more money then I wanted to, but it's always a good time. We usually go Sat morning. I might even take in a seminar this year


----------



## Anzomcik

When I would go I would time my arrivial to get there 30-45 minutes before Saric would do his seminar. It would give me a chance to give a quick glance at all the vendors. 

So once Saric would start almost the whole vendors area is empty, I would then go and revisit the booths I wanted. 

This worked out good for a few reasons, no crowds to push through, you have time to ask the questions you want, and you can work out better "show specials".

If I would time it correct I would make my leave as the crowd was flooding out of the seminar room.


----------



## ducksdemise

I have money burning a hole in my pocket!!! got a list started on what i want


----------



## Legend killer

ducksdemise said:


> I have money burning a hole in my pocket!!! got a list started on what i want


I am trying not to buy anymore stuff, I think I have every bait known to man, it is getting hard to hide my equipment from my wife.


----------



## crittergitter

I'm a maybe. It helps that I live close.


----------



## ducksdemise

Why try and hid it she will find it anyway.


----------



## Legend killer

ducksdemise said:


> Why try and hid it she will find it anyway.


I keep all my baits and rods enclosed in the boat, when she goes out she only sees what I pull out.


----------



## TheCream

Legend killer said:


> I keep all my baits and rods enclosed in the boat, when she goes out *she only sees what I pull out*.


So many jokes are running through my head right now...


----------



## Mason52

I don't hide my stuff my wife actually buys stuff for me occasionally when she sees it at whatever store she might be in. Tells me, why don't you go fishing looks like a good day for it......You know reading this after writing it down has kind of got me worried


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I think this is for another thread but you should probably try to be honest with your loved ones.

Anyone with experience at the Musky show be able to give me an idea of what happens? Kinda like Anzomics post? What are the "must see" portions etc? This will be my first time going.


----------



## crittergitter

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I think this is for another thread but you should probably try to be honest with your loved ones.
> 
> Anyone with experience at the Musky show be able to give me an idea of what happens? Kinda like Anzomics post? What are the "must see" portions etc? This will be my first time going.


If you're new to musky fishing, then you should probably try to go on Saturday and see as many seminars as you can. Also, look for a good coated net.


----------



## Fish With Teeth

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I think this is for another thread but you should probably try to be honest with your loved ones.
> 
> Anyone with experience at the Musky show be able to give me an idea of what happens? Kinda like Anzomics post? What are the "must see" portions etc? This will be my first time going.


I advise you to check out everything. There will be stuff there you won't be able to lay eyes on or put in hand at any other time. You can buzz down the rows pretty quick or you can take your time and really see and talk to the vendors about thier products.

As far as the seminars go, If you mostly fish Ohio, I would see Elmer Heyob's presentation. Our current chapter president Rob VanGorder will also be presenting info about Alum Creek. You can view the speaker schedule on the show website.

Last time I checked, the vendor list on the website was from 2012. I know a few of those have changed this year.

They do serve food and adult beverages there if you like that kind of stuff.


----------



## Mason52

As far as the seminars go, If you mostly fish Ohio, I would see Elmer Heyob's presentation. Our current chapter president Rob VanGorder will also be presenting info about Alum Creek. You can view the speaker schedule on the show website.

Yep, Elmer would be good. That's the one thing about Musky Hunter Magazine and other musky info you find, it all comes from up North, save Tony Grant and Greg Thomas. If either of those guy are speaking you might hit those too.

I wish Ohio had that nice cabbage like they do up North. Heck I'd take any kind of weeds, Caesar Creek Lake has none...


----------



## Burks

Mason52 said:


> I wish Ohio had that nice cabbage like they do up North. Heck I'd take any kind of weeds, Caesar Creek Lake has none...


Come to Clear Fork, we got all the weeds you want!


----------



## Mason52

Burks said:


> Come to Clear Fork, we got all the weeds you want!


I fish CF a few times every year. We even have had a few outings up there. I caught a tagged fish out of CF. And I have also caught some really nice large mouths out of there while musky fishin. It really is loaded with weeds, just wish it was a little closer


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Mason52 said:


> Our current chapter president Rob VanGorder will also be presenting info about Alum Creek. ...


I am only going to be able to make it to Sunday so it looks like I will miss Rob's seminar on Saturday. Not very happy about that.


----------



## g1pper24

If you can fit all your musky gear in the boat then you don't have it all!!! Ohio musky show here I come


----------

